# Perfect Build For Reo Or Igol



## Gizmo (20/1/14)

Look at this beast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (20/1/14)

Jeez where is this coil evolution gonna end


----------



## Riaz (20/1/14)

End? Its only beginning lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (20/1/14)

guess what im building tonight lol


----------



## RIEFY (20/1/14)

this bra is kaaak funny enjoy watching his videos

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CraftyZA (20/1/14)

that looks like about 0.5 ohms perhaps? If any of you do this one, remember to post review. How hot is it, and what did your ohms come out as


----------



## cloudreaming (2/2/14)

This thing chucks the clouds in like 1 second drags - amazing. It's running at 0.8 ohms on the meter. I used scrunched up silica as the wick coz I can't seem to get the cotton thing right, it always tastes miffy. I'm not using organic tho just dove rolled cotton wool. Also to make the coil I took a g-clamp and attached the 28awg wire to either end then opened up the screw to the wire real tight which made the wrapping real easy, didn't need to do much pinching with tweezers. Next time I will coat the wire with some juice for lubrication coz pulling the coil of can be a real mission. I'm really impressed with this setup. Running on an epipe clone and nimbus v5 rda clone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (2/2/14)

cloudreaming said:


> This thing chucks the clouds in like 1 second drags - amazing. It's running at 0.8 ohms on the meter. I used scrunched up silica as the wick coz I can't seem to get the cotton thing right, it always tastes miffy. I'm not using organic tho just dove rolled cotton wool. Also to make the coil I took a g-clamp and attached the 28awg wire to either end then opened up the screw to the wire real tight which made the wrapping real easy, didn't need to do much pinching with tweezers. Next time I will coat the wire with some juice for lubrication coz pulling the coil of can be a real mission. I'm really impressed with this setup. Running on an epipe clone and nimbus v5 rda clone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the ID of the coils?


----------



## cloudreaming (2/2/14)

It was wrapped around a 28awg kanthal wire. Doesn't get much tighter than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cloudreaming (2/2/14)

Now just wrap your coil. Real easy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/14)

cloudreaming said:


> This thing chucks the clouds in like 1 second drags - amazing. It's running at 0.8 ohms on the meter. I used scrunched up silica as the wick coz I can't seem to get the cotton thing right, it always tastes miffy. I'm not using organic tho just dove rolled cotton wool. Also to make the coil I took a g-clamp and attached the 28awg wire to either end then opened up the screw to the wire real tight which made the wrapping real easy, didn't need to do much pinching with tweezers. Next time I will coat the wire with some juice for lubrication coz pulling the coil of can be a real mission. I'm really impressed with this setup. Running on an epipe clone and nimbus v5 rda clone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a very clever way of doing such a tiny coil. Post a picture or two on how you do that in the clamp next time please. You could try boiling the cotton a few times to get rid of the miffy taste. Please show us a picture of your epipe and how your fit the nimbus - we have a member who just got an epipe and have asked about what to use in the place of cartomizers. Will also be interesting to me and other members.
EDIT: See you have posted the clamp in the mean time. Thanks.


----------



## TylerD (2/2/14)

cloudreaming said:


> Now just wrap your coil. Real easy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cloudreaming (2/2/14)

Matthee said:


> That is a very clever way of doing such a tiny coil. Post a picture or two on how you do that in the clamp next time please. You could try boiling the cotton a few times to get rid of the miffy taste. Please show us a picture of your epipe and how your fit the nimbus - we have a member who just got an epipe and have asked about what to use in the place of cartomizers. Will also be interesting to me and other members.
> EDIT: See you have posted the clamp in the mean time. Thanks.













It's a nice mod. But it's limits are the 350 size battery. Not ideal for sun ohm builds. With my current coil running at 0.8 ohm I'm really pushing the limits of this gear. The the firing button is connected to the positive terminal at the 510 fitting via a wire which is in my opinion a bit thin for sub ohm setups as well.





Gonna wait for FastTech to come online and order a Rhai Vape Launcher v2 and use it with my new eFest 30 amp bat for these super nanos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cloudreaming (2/2/14)

cloudreaming said:


> It's a nice mod. But it's limits are the 350 size battery. Not ideal for sun ohm builds. With my current coil running at 0.8 ohm I'm really pushing the limits of this gear. The the firing button is connected to the positive terminal at the 510 fitting via a wire which is in my opinion a bit thin for sub ohm setups as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I will try your boiling trick soon. I would imagine use distilled water for this? 

Thanks again for all the kind words everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/2/14)

cloudreaming said:


> Thanks. I will try your boiling trick soon. I would imagine use distilled water for this?
> 
> Thanks again for all the kind words everyone.
> 
> ...



You could try getting some organic cotton balls from Dischem. I use it unboiled in my trident no funny tastes. Some flavours do not work with cotton though so you'll have to experiment to see what works for you. Enjoy those mini nano's its a bit to fiddly for me.


----------



## Andre (2/2/14)

cloudreaming said:


> Thanks. I will try your boiling trick soon. I would imagine use distilled water for this?
> 
> Thanks again for all the kind words everyone. Tapatalk


Yes, distilled will be superior, but just tap water works well. I boil, dry, boil, dry and one more boil, dry. Seems like a lot of trouble, but once you have done it you have a supply for a year or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/14)

cloudreaming said:


> It's a nice mod. But it's limits are the 350 size battery. Not ideal for sun ohm builds. With my current coil running at 0.8 ohm I'm really pushing the limits of this gear. The the firing button is connected to the positive terminal at the 510 fitting via a wire which is in my opinion a bit thin for sub ohm setups as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. Our resellers have some great mech mods too. Check them out.


----------



## cloudreaming (2/2/14)

Thanks. Any of them have the launcher? Really keen on that mod. Read some really good reviews. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (2/2/14)

cloudreaming said:


> Thanks. Any of them have the launcher? Really keen on that mod. Read some really good reviews.


Not that I know of, but www.vapeking.co.za has Nemesis and Chi You clones (also at www.capevapingsupplies.co.za) and the Smoktech Magneto and www.skybluevaping.co.za has the Kamry KTS. All of these devices are good in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

